# Adobe Photoshop CS tryout



## Dark_Fighter (21. Oktober 2004)

Ist das alles dabei wie in der Vollbversion nur das sie halt nach 30 Tagen nicht mehr geht ?


----------



## da_Dj (21. Oktober 2004)

Sowie beschnitten ist ... Soweit ich weiß geht das Speichern, exportieren etc. nicht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Oktober 2004)

Die Tryoutversionen sind meines Wissen komplett funktionsfähig. Zumindest kann
man in der Illustrator-Demo nach Herzenslust speichern


----------



## Dark_Fighter (22. Oktober 2004)

Genau das war eine der Sachen wegen denen ich diese Frage stelle ich werde sie mir jetzt holen, da ich das von Adobe noch nie kannte aber immer mehr Firmen machend das jetzt so.


----------

